# 1953 Ford jubilee (custom bumper)



## Matt0188 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello, first time posting hope I did everything correctly. I own a 1953 golden jubilee. I have property in norther Michigan, where I use the tractor to haul out game, plow food plots, brushhog trails, groom trails, snow plow and most importantly give hay rides to the kids. I enjoy older equipment and that nostalgia appeal. Currently I am working on a custom bumper for the old Ford. I couldn't really find a bumper I liked. And there really wasn't A lot of photos of ones others have made. So i kinda copied an aftermarket one. My goal was a bumper with some weight around 100lbs to keep the front wheels down, strong enough to support a carry on so I could lug around my chainsaws and a cooler. Also to add aux lighting with out compromising the classic look of the Ford. As a former jeep guy I even added a stored farmjack. Hope this inspires others. And yes it's being painted red as we speak.
UPDATE. Brush guard has been painted. Through my 2inch reciver grill on just for fun!


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice !!


----------



## Bogbilly (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice metal work Matt. It complements the lines of the Jubilee. Love the grill attachment. With the receiver hitch and the clevis points it will be very handy. Great work.


----------

